# Trouble with Gmail - Updated



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

Is anyone else having problems with your Gmail account on the iPhone? For some reason, I am not connecting to my Gmail account. I have a good signal, I've tried WiFi and it just sits on Connecting. I've deleted the account and added it back and still no luck. Now I don't even have the email that was already on the device because it won't connect. I'm able to connect to everything else. This started yesterday.

I finally updated to the new version of iPhone and now I'm able to connect to gmail again.


----------

